# Schwinn 5 speed 20” wheel fastback krate?



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 30, 2022)

Schwinn fastback ? five speed rear wheel with knurling. Looks like number 73 marked on the aluminum hub. Actual shipping based on buyers location. Can be delivered to the Connecticut Dudley show.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 14, 2022)

Yes, I would say fastback wheel.


----------



## Fredi W. (Aug 4, 2022)

Is this still for sale? Fredi-fwgraphicdesign@verizon.net


----------

